# Hawthorne Deluxe flyer



## Euphman06 (Mar 6, 2013)

Got the relaced hubs back to make this thing a rider again. Took it for it's first spin the other day, just a few miles on the rail trail, nice ride and love the looks of people who never seen a bike this old


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful bike & I bet it does ride great!!!!!  Congrats.


----------



## chitown (Mar 6, 2013)

Sweet looking rider. I would try and tilt the saddle back a little. The rear section should almost be parallel to the ground. It should make it a more comfortable ride by doing this. That saddle looks great btw.


----------



## Monarky (Mar 7, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Got the relaced hubs back to make this thing a rider again. Took it for it's first spin the other day, just a few miles on the rail trail, nice ride and love the looks of people who never seen a bike this old




Cool looking ride...I can't wait to get my flyer on the road to.  By the way what type of pedals do you have on it and do you know if those are the originals?  Your Blunts look great what type and use tires are on it?  Let me know.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2013)

Outstanding!!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 7, 2013)

*Nice*

Very Cool - Well done!


----------

